# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Nagging Problem!!! NEED HELP IDENTIFYING!!!!

## LawMan018

Okay, it's been bothering me for 3 years now and I've went to doctor twice and he says everything is fine, which is bullshit. Okay so it all started when I believe I injured my right leg during kickboxing 3 years ago. The next couple of days all I can remember now was that my knee was really sore. Okay fast forward 3 years and 2 doctor visits... After doing squats I have a slight dull pain on the bottom right of my tailbone, in the pelvis area. If I lay down after squats and cross my left leg over my right one I get a really harsh dull pain like something is on the verge of "popping". Now this next may sound weird, but I'm just trying to find out what's wrong. When I lay down (again after doing squats) and push my pelvis up into the air and slam it back down on the floor (not too hard, but enough to feel a vibration) I can feel the dull pain a lot (kinda painful) but everything feels fine on my left side. Also, after work (which I am on my feet constantly) the outer right portion of my right foot is very painful for 30 minutes up to an hour. I also forgot to mention that something feels "off" whenever I walk, like my right foot isn't in sync like my left is. I notice my right foot points out a little more to the right when I walk whilst my left points forward like it should. Calf raises feel different like I'm not getting equal burn, etc. I've just compiled all this stuff and want to know what you guys think might be wrong with me. It's made me self conscious about jogging and myself. It also was one of the main reason I didn't go into the Marines. Sometimes it's just all I can think about and I just want to know wtf is wrong with me!!!

----------


## Kale

Have you seen a Physiotherapist or a Chiropractor ? Sounds like some kind of alignment problem to me.

----------


## LawMan018

Yeh that's what I think... But how do I go about seeing one? I just turned 18 and am used to parents doing all that crap for me lol.

----------


## Kale

> Yeh that's what I think... But how do I go about seeing one? I just turned 18 and am used to parents doing all that crap for me lol.


Yeah I have a big baby as well. He is 19 and cant wipe his own butt either  :Wink/Grin:  Get you parents to make an appointment for you, simple as that.

----------


## Doc.Sust

just pick up a phone book . pick a dr. ask them if they accept your innsurace and that is it, very simple

----------

